# Colombia La Argelia Coffee beans Review



## CoffeeShop (Apr 8, 2017)

Hello .

Today I want to show you a Columbia Coffe , import the coffee in my store about 2 mounths, and I am very pleased with this coffee.

I am going say something about it

I imported a lot of KG coffee from Colombia, so I put this name ,,Colombia La Argelia,, , located in El Quindio department in Columbia's renowned sector know to El Eje Cafetero, Algeria farm is situated at an altitude between 1580m-1900m

This coffe is sweet, aromatic bouquet with complex fruit notes dominated.

Hand-picked cherry with cherry, with great attention and care by the team of Amparo Herrera, owner of the farm, the coffee is wet processed, natural spring water and dry in the sun.

I buy beans of coffe, and I personal coocking

Detalis abot this coffee:

Region: Colombia

Altitude: 1840m

Farm: La Argelia

Variety: Caturra, Castillo

Processing: Drying+Washing

Classification: PREMIUM

Notes: caramel, almonds, apricots, oranges, high acidity, medium body

https://ibb.co/hp5a85

https://ibb.co/mgLmFk

I put a link from my facebook shop page, where you can find a lot of things about how coffee imported by me, coocking, and selling in my shop.

I waiting your comments about this coffe, or text me on facebook.

[/color]I apologize if i posted in don't right place or if I broke the rules


----------

